# How to beat your enneagram type in arena?



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

If every enneagram type was going to fight in arena Colosseum style, and you could give the opponent advice to beat your enneagram type, then what advice would you give?

- Go for a long fight, 7 will lose focus, short attention span.
- Be defensive, 7 are aggressive and enjoy intense dynamics.
- Don't say anything, the less you say, the less the head triad can expose you
- Let the 7 outfight him/herself, 7 will spend tons of energy trying to break up your defence, exhausting.
- 7 will eventually get bored, and be aggressive where the mistakes will happen from 7, handing the victory.


What advice would you give to beat your enneagram type in arena?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

5s are rouge/mage types; they would rather be sneaky than go for a full frontal attack. I would probably go defensive until I saw an opening, and then put everything I have into one overwhelmingly powerful attack. I'm always going to fight smarter, not harder. Brutal and constant attacks from more than one direction at the same time might overwhelm my defenses. I will always look to outsmart my opponent, so the best offense against that would have to be swift, as to not give me any time to improvise, adapt, and overcome.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Just distract the 3 with mirrors and pretty things. They'll get distracted by their own reflection, and just stab them in the back when they're checking themself out. But crouch low- you don't want to be seen in the mirror yourself!


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

rhoynarqueen said:


> Just distract the 3 with mirrors and pretty things. They'll get distracted by their own reflection, and just stab them in the back when they're checking themself out. But crouch low- you don't want to be seen in the mirror yourself!


Or just tell the 3 you don't know why you're fighting each other because they're obviously the better three. Feed the 3's ego, once they think they're the better person, and walk away, make your move and back stab them.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> 5s are rouge/mage types; they would rather be sneaky than go for a full frontal attack. I would probably go defensive until I saw an opening, and then put everything I have into one overwhelmingly powerful attack. I'm always going to fight smarter, not harder. Brutal and constant attacks from more than one direction at the same time might overwhelm my defenses. I will always look to outsmart my opponent, so the best offense against that would have to be swift, as to not give me any time to improvise, adapt, and overcome.


Agreed!

3-5: Assassin (secretive, hunter-like, discreet, sniper, calculated, more book-smart)
3-7: Trickster (dynamic, vibrant, attention-seeking, quick on their feet, more street-smart)


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Quang said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 3-5: Assassin (secretive, hunter-like, discreet, sniper, calculated, more book-smart)
> 3-7: Trickster (dynamic, vibrant, attention-seeking, quick on their feet, more street-smart)
> ...


Have you made that picture ?

Ironically enough I always ended up playing priest/healer types, because I didn't have the patience to wait for others to do it, or the people being the supportive role, didn't want to play it in the first place, which annoyed the hell out of me. 

Otherwise I have always liked the characters which defended by being aggressive. The typical quote "The best defence is a great offence" 

The more control, and freedom. The better


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

apa said:


> Have you made that picture ?
> 
> Ironically enough I always ended up playing priest/healer types, because I didn't have the patience to wait for others to do it, or the people being the supportive role, didn't want to play it in the first place, which annoyed the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a representation of the temperaments using 4 standard RPG roles: tank, support, assassin, carry


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

As an 8, make me defend a position or person I hold dear, and unable to attack outwards into other people's space.

It takes energy and focus to defend a position. I'd rather just rage into people's faces and destroy them.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

Figured since this is going to more of an RPG style post, I'd make character pages.

1 - The Monk:

* *




http://cdn.obsidianportal.com/images/447872/Monk_pic.jpg
Intelligence: 4
Wisdom: 6
Strength: 4
Charisma: 4
Spirit: 10
Dexterity: 5
Uses an unrelenting spirit, and wisdom in long fights.




2 - The Healer:

* *




http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/mint.gif
Intelligence: 10
Wisdom: 10
Strength: 1
Charisma: 4
Spirit: 5
Dexterity: 5
Focuses on helping allies and supporting in the battlefield




3 - The Beastmaster:

* *




https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/bf/c4/32/bfc43265bce7aedfafc6246c1dbb6774.jpg
Intelligence: 6
Wisdom:2
Strength: 6
Charisma: 10
Spirit: 6
Dexterity: 5
Focuses on using companions in battle.




4 - The Balanced Class

* *




http://cdn.okccdn.com/php/load_okc_image.php/images/1x1/425x1000/0x0/0x0/0/2534174377752903258.jpeg
Intelligence: 5
Wisdom: 5
Strength: 5
Charisma: 5
Spirit: 5
Dexterity: 5
Able to adapt to what is needed.




Type 5 - The Rogue

* *




http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130526013109/dragonage/images/a/a8/DA_RPG_Set_3_Rogue.png
Intelligence: 11
Wisdom: 1
Strength: 7
Charisma: 1
Spirit: 1
Dexterity: 9
Lurks in the shadows waiting for an opportunity to expose the enemy's weakness.




Type 6 - The Druid/Shaman

* *




http://fc01.deviantart.net/images2/i/2004/08/f/1/Druid.jpg
INT: 8
WIS: 8
STR: 1
Charisma: 4
SPI: 8
DEX: 1
Defensive fighter, preferring to fight from afar using the power of nature and nurture.




Type 7 - The Ranger

* *




http://lvlt.bioware.cdn.ea.com/biow...dragonage/assets/media/products/pnp_rogue.png
INT: 5
WIS: 1
STR: 6
Charisma: 7
SPI: 1
DEX: 10
Uses wits to fight with intensity and pinpoint accuracy from afar.




Type 8 - The Berserker

* *




http://s3.amazonaws.com/kidzworld_p...b2-da84-4f9c-b926-fddc334b2b55/gallery_a5.jpg
Outside of combat:
INT: 5
WIS: 2
STR: 7
Charisma: 3
SPI: 8
DEX: 5
In combat: sacrifice 1 INT for 1 STR
A class that uses it's rage to grow stronger in combat.




Type 9 - The Mage

* *




http://blog.friendster.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/mage_f-232x450.png
INT: 10
WIS: 8
STR: 1
Charisma: 1
SPI: 9
DEX: 1
A class that prefers to use beneficial magic on their allies and destructive magic on enemies in combat.




Wasn't sure if I should switch 2s and 9s or not.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

I personally think that it's better to see the 9 types as 'stats', as the distribution is different for everyone

Type 1: Knight- ACC (Accuracy)
Type 2: Support- HP (Health/health regen)
Type 3: Rogue- AGI (Agility/charm/attack)
Type 4: Poet- LUK (Intuition)
Type 5: Mage - INT (Intellect)
Type 6: Guardian - DEF (Defense/Vitality/Stamina)
Type 7: Bard- DEX (Dexterity)
Type 8: Warrior- STR (Strength)
Type 9: Priest - SPI (Spirit/wisdom)

This is my RPG tritype test:
https://www.justinmind.com/usernote.../screens/b3182f7a-d753-48d0-8924-1507f1902957


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

>>Wasn't sure if I should switch 2s and 9s or not.

2's are healers. When a 2's loved ones are threatened, they turn into the meanest, nastiest 8's you can imagine. But they won't attack outwards once their loved ones are safe. The 2 has NO self preservation IMO.

9 is the peacemaker. they can cause ceasefires, increase wisdom and intelligence in those they choose. 
I see the 9 as very charismatic, very wise, medium intelligence. 

5 should have the highest intelligence. They are the Wizard.

as for 8's, n combat: sacrifice 1 INT for 1 STR
A class that uses it's rage to grow stronger in combat

true Dat.

For defense fights, use a 6. They plan, prepare, fortify, and fight like the dickens to protect their own home. 

Turn the 8's loose somewhere we won't accidentally kill our own.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> >>Wasn't sure if I should switch 2s and 9s or not.
> 
> 2's are healers. When a 2's loved ones are threatened, they turn into the meanest, nastiest 8's you can imagine. But they won't attack outwards once their loved ones are safe. The 2 has NO self preservation IMO.
> 
> ...


Changed some of the stats, when I wrote it I was unsure of what 9 should be as a classic RPG class, so I decided on mage, and 5s would be more of the "invisible" rogues.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

7's are a head type and aren't about to get caught up in a stressful physical fight. They'll start off running like crazy around the arena, looking for a door so they can escape the uncomfortable situation. While they're distracted running, keep going more slowly and when they're about to lap you, turn and stick out your foot and they'll go right down.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

6

Step 1: Find out secret before fight
Step 2: In arena, tell the secret
Step 3: Strongly imply secret was told by "best friend"
Step 4: Wait for either a) ragefest to end, or b) tears
Step 5: Win once 6's energy is depleted


[/facetious]


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> Step 4: Wait for either a) ragefest to end, or b) tears


Or ragetears.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

Quang said:


> I personally think that it's better to see the 9 types as 'stats', as the distribution is different for everyone
> 
> Type 1: Knight- ACC (Accuracy)
> Type 2: Support- HP (Health/health regen)
> ...


That was fun. I'm gangplank. I got scurvy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

SigmaEffectual said:


> That was fun. I'm gangplank. I got scurvy.


Gangplank was my favourite character in that game


----------

